
Sketch Alternatives - BrownLuther007
https://beebom.com/sketch-alternatives-windows-linux/
======
BrownLuther007
The app is universally loved and has very few direct competitors, but
unfortunately, due to the technologies exclusive to macOS that it relies on,
the developers are not considering releasing it on Windows and Linux. So I
guess these are only options available then...

